# predator



## krazi (Apr 22, 2013)

anyone know what the Schwinn predators are worth? I have a chrome one with a freewheel and a red one with a coaster brake. I'll post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Apr 23, 2013)

$50-$75 each if that


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2013)

This was Schwinn's last attempt (and a poor one at that) to build a half-decent BMX bike. But they were built with old technology and were just as heavy, if not more  so, than the Sting-Rays. I used to have a stripped-out 1987 Predator Freeform EX that sat in my parts lot for quite some time. I was going to take to the scrapyard, but some poor sucker actually saved it at the last minute.

If they are in dead mint condition, you can probably get around $100 on eBay for it. Of course, I haven't checked for quite some time so that info may be out of date. If you are buying it to restore or flip, run far away. I would only buy one if I truely wanted it.


----------



## momona (Apr 29, 2013)

*What about a thrasher?!*

THRASHER... 1981, might go look at it... he's asking $150


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked up a Predator Freeform. Thought it was really cool. Really heavy duty. Not all Predators are the same. Check out the roller on the back of the seat. I would be bummed if it was only worth 100.00. But then again, I just got it to add to the collection. I have to clean it up a bit. I was impressed how heavy axles and bearings were in it. The rear drop out is pretty heavy too.  Mine has 1990 on a  sticker on it. Does anyone know what years they made this one. I see that some are close but wheels are different. Seats different and tires even different on a Predator of this color scheme.  






Thanks Guys.


----------



## 41caddy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Schwinn predator*

I just recently sold a late 80's one(chrome). Got $150 for it. Not a popular BMX bike.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems like they passed around the title Predator to a bunch of different bikes. Mine is so different from others that use the badge Predator. I dont see how we can compare without a photo of each bike.


----------



## krazi (May 5, 2014)

honestherman, I had one of those. far from original though. mine was a junk yard find that had been painted black. it was really fast, first bike I beat the fastest in town with. he was on a diamondback chromo, I was on that heavy duty predator. beat him by half a wheel length. when I let off the "throttle" the bike hopped and swerved as I tried to stop it. that was about 7 or 8 years ago. I'm not in as good of shape as I was then. memories....


----------

